# Anderson silva vs GSP for UFC 200?



## Kickboxer101 (May 11, 2016)

So since Anderson silva is out of his fight with urijah hall a good fight to do would be Gsp v silva at ufc 200 
. That's a fight everyone wants to see and it's very interesting right now both pretty much at the near end of their careers (Gsp is over now unless he comes back) 

Personally I don't really want to see Gsp back he retired on top and did it his way and he didnt have to get knocked out 5 times in a row to stop. But the silva fight is interesting.

I don't know who'd win. Silva obviously has been more active but Gsp has been training ever since he left anyway and not taken the damage silva has and gsps wrestling could be a problem for silva


----------



## Buka (May 11, 2016)

Two outstanding fighters, two outstanding Martial Artists. I hope, with all my heart, that they never fight each other. Or anyone else, for that matter.


----------

